# CPU overclocking won't start because of new video card



## tekkyhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi guys...

As you can see on the title... I cannot overclock my CPU anymore ever since I installed a brand new Sapphire HD4890 from a MSI 9600GT. I can tell it's the video card that's stopping me from overclocking because I switched to 9600gt again to test and the BIOS shows that my CPU is overclocked. So I tried installing the Sapphire 4890 after a successful CPU overclocking and after I switched the computer on, the computer will boot up itself again. The second boot up usually boots up 2 seconds after the first reboot and then the CPU overclocking settings disables itself. I hope you understand what I am trying to say here.

This is what I think... I think maybe my motherboard is stopping my CPU from overclocking because my Sapphire 4890 is PCI.E 2.0 since my motherboard is PCI-E 1.0 (I THINK, Very old motherboard) but then again... PCI-E 1.0 motherboard still works with 2.0 video cards but not using it's full performance. I am really confused here but I am very sure it's the video card. It even fails if I overclock the CPU just a little tiny bit lets just say at 2250mhz etc, it FAILS!!!!

Here's my computer specification

*motherboard* - 965P-DS3 rev 1.0
*CPU* - Intel E4500 @ 2.2Ghz
*RAM* - 4x1Gb Kingston
*PSU* - Brand new Antec TP 750w
*Video Card* - Sapphire HD4890 1Gb
*Hard Drive* - Western Digital ITB


I hope you guys out there can help or think of something to help me out here. I appreciate you guys for reading this, thanks.


----------



## tekkyhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Nobody has ideas?


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

I suggest locking PCI-E Frequency @ 100 MHZ....


----------



## tekkyhead (Jan 14, 2008)

I did lock the PCI-E Frequency @ 100Mhz and also set the POWER SUPPLY voltage no more then 1.35000


----------



## xonacs (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you solved this mate? I am having the EXACT same issue after adding a 5850 to a Gigabyte P35C DS3R... i lost 2 ghz in 10 mins


----------



## tekkyhead (Jan 14, 2008)

xonacs said:


> Have you solved this mate? I am having the EXACT same issue after adding a 5850 to a Gigabyte P35C DS3R... i lost 2 ghz in 10 mins


Hey mate, I haven't solved this issue yet  This thread is getting pretty old too and it doesn't seem that nobody here knows the problem yet. It really doesnt have anything to do with power supply or the motherboard because i have tested the video card with 4 different machines and I was unable to overclock my CPU. I just hope you and I can keep this thread alive until somebody has an idea how to solve this. I do guarantee that this has something to do with the video card. I really want to chuck this video card out because all my nvidia card works and I really care about my CPU overclocked. My current cpu speed is 2.66 and my old overclocking setting was set to 3.8ghz and that is a big jump. Even if I increased the the CPU speed from 2.66 to 2.67, the system fails to boot. 

SOMEBODY, help us. :sigh:


----------



## jmacary (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was having the exact same problem and i stumbled upon this thread while trying to find the answer. I had a gigabyte ep35-ds3r motherboard with a e8400 intel core2duo which i was overclocking to 3.6 ghz with no problems along with an 8800 gts 512 mb video card.

Well i installed a Radeon 5870 and i was no longer to overclock after that.

**Solution**

You have to make sure to disable any settings in the bios that attempt to regulate power usage/requirements, etc.

Specifically; 
"First, you want to go to the Advanced BIOS Features page, and set the following: 

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled] 
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled] 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled] 
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled] 
C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled] 
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled] 
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled] 
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC 

Then, on the MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.) page, set these: 

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto] 
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled] (this one allows you to change the CPU/FSB clock...) 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100] << ALWAYS SET TO 100, NOT 'auto', especially for overclocking 
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled] 
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual] (this one allows you to change the RAM clocking/latencies...) 
Performance Enhance = [Standard] 
System Voltage Control____ [Manual] 

And, on Integrated Peripherals: 

Legacy USB Storage Detect___________________[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB "

In addition to that, see this link 

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/help-e8400-ga-ep35-ds3r-bios-settings-27513/

for additional tips on setting the voltages manually for optimal stability.

Good luck guys,
I'm now back to my previous overclock settings with the new video card installed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

What Jmacary said should solve your issues.

Just to add there are lots of people on here to help if you don't get an answer it doesn't mean we don't know or don't want to help you it is because we are busy helping others.

There are more people with issues than people who can help


----------



## xonacs (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi mate!

I have solved this!!!! Funnily enough all I had to do was turn off:

USB Legacy Storage Support
USB Keyboard Support
USB Mouse Support

The weird thing? The USB Keyboard works in the BIOS anyway  And I get my overclock


----------



## tekkyhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I appreciate all the help you have shown me. I am glad there is someone who thought of a solution and gave help in details how to fix this solution. I wish there was some way for me to try this but i am no longer using the ATI 4890 video card. I was frustrated that i could not overclock it so I sold it to my mate  but hey, I am glad you guys were able to solve this  Thank you guys !


----------



## dreamlane (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been having the same issue since I installed a XFX HD 4770 in place of my 8600gt. I am 100% sure my inability to overclock is due to my vid card, because if I put my old one in I can OC fine. Also, I replaced my PSU with a nice antec 750w just in-case my noname 500w wasn't giving the 4770 enough juice. I now know that is not the issue.

What I have discovered after trying ever single thing I can think of in the BIOS, is that the only settings that will not stick are the PCIe frequency and FSB settings... EVERYTHING else saves.

I've tried to do the above mentioned suggestions many times, but with no luck.

Here is my set-up:
GA EP35-DS3L, F6 bios
E2180 (previously clocked at 3.15, but now stuck at stock 2.0)
2 x 1024 G.Skill 800mhz ram
XFX HD4770
Antec TP-750 Blue

If anyone has any more tips on this, please let me know! I love the HD4770, and don't want to sell it and buy a Nvidia card...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are entering the pcie- frequency manually?


----------



## dreamlane (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I try to set the PCIe frequency to 100mhz, and it double boots and the settings are not saved. This is what I find to be so weird. Something is going on that is beyond my technical knowledge here.

Thank you for the prompt reply by the way!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you set overclcoking to manual? you may have to do this for some settings to stay otherwise the bios will return the default settings.


----------



## dreamlane (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, and the only 2 settings that will not ever stick are the FSB and PCIe freq...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have never come across a bios that will not save certain settings. I would contact the card manufacture about this and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a new cmos battery in it


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It is just possible that the card is forcing the clock rate. I have had this several years ago on an older machine. It would run at 133Mhz unless I installed a particular Graphics card when it would force the settings that it wanted. Needless to say it didn't stay in the PC very long!

I would have thought though that with modern technology, they would have made it "adjustable" allowing it to embrace the PC's configuration.


----------



## Jakubisko_cz (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello guys, 
I have the same exact problem. It has been some time while you were thinking about solution. So I´d like to ask - is there any??
Because the two described above are not working.
Thanks


----------

